# Sterilize oak leafs found in the wood



## Graugaard (Feb 14, 2017)

Hi guys! The danish guy here.
I got a long way with my vivarium now, and are now at the leaf litter / micro fauna part.

I could not find a website where i could buy oak leafs in EU for a price below 50€ with shipping   

Therefor i went out in the woods to pick some oak leafs myself, now i got a bag, and would try to sterilize them, by "soft" cooking them for some time and then afterward dry them in the oven at 90 C. 

Now... would that be possible? Has anyone ever done this before? 
Thank you.


----------



## Serafim (Mar 29, 2017)

Im new here but I read this thread 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/50155-sterilize-leaf-litter.html They discuss the topic of sterilizing leaves.

I boiled and baked my leaves which I collected in my yard. I keep my leaves in the freezer as well between use. Hope this helps


----------



## rjnj (Jun 18, 2016)

I boiled 10 min


----------



## cjkpa1 (Dec 17, 2016)

I bake at 350 degrees for 20 minutes and have had no issues


----------



## Aurust (Mar 4, 2017)

Boiling and or baking are the common methods used. I've tried both and boiling takes a little longer as they have to dry out but both work well


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Drying them out thoroughly will typically be enough and will not cause the damage to the leaves that boiling and baking does. They will last longer in your vivs if you do not boil them. Usually I just spread mine out and leave them in the sun for a few days.


----------

